# Zuidlaardermeer, Groningen



## beton0815 (12. Juli 2010)

Im September plane ich einen Angelurlaub am Zuidlaardermeer

Hat jemand dort schon Erfahrung gesammelt?
Wie sieht es mit dem Bootsangeln aus?
Das mit dem Vispas und der Gewässerliste hab ich verstanden. Kann aber nirgends etwas über Bestimmungen zum Bootsangeln finden. Geht das so ohne Probleme?


----------



## Nanninga (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zuidlaardermeer, Groningen*

Versuchs mal dort für eine korrekte Info::m


*Ausgabestellen für Erlaubnisscheine, Tipps und Infos ( ohne Gewähr )
Gemeente Bedum
Schoolstraat 1
Postbus 36
9780 AA Bedum
Tel.: 0031/50-3012548 #6*

*Habe dort auch schon geangelt und hatte keine Probleme, da die meißten niederländischen Raubfischangler mit dem Boot schleppen.*
**
*Gruß*
*Nanni|wavey:*


----------



## beton0815 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zuidlaardermeer, Groningen*

Hallo Nanni

Danke für die Info.
Ich dachte es benötigt evtl noch einen bootsvispas.

Das Auto ist leider relativ vollgestopft und meine Frau hat schon angemahnt das die Karpfenausrüstung zu Hause bleiben muss. |krach:

Aber ne kleine Teleskoprute bekomm ich irgendwo schon vor ihr versteckt  #6

Dann werd ich mein Glück mal unter der Nummer versuchen. Hoffentlich langt mein Holländisch dafür


----------



## Nanninga (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zuidlaardermeer, Groningen*

Hi,

die Holländer können im Gegensatz zu den Deutschen, fast alle deutsch gut verstehen, wenn Du deutlich und nicht zu schnell sprichst. Ich würde mir beim örtlichen VVV (Touristenverein) in Zuidlaaren noch ne gute Karte von der Umgebung holen. Da hast Du auch viele Kanäle drauf, in welchen Du gut Zander und Hecht fangen kannst. In Holland sind 2 Ruten erlaubt, Senknetz ist verboten. In folgendem Link kannst Du noch viel in deutsch lesen, sa dass Du nix falsch machen kannst: http://www.hcexcelsior.nl/startpagina.html

Die mit deutschen Fähnchen gekennzeichneten Seiten anklikken.

Noch ein paar brauchbare Wörter:

Geschäft=Winkel
Angeln = hengeln
Hallo = Hoi
See=Meer
Meer=See (Nordsee)
Tschüß= Tot ziens oder daag
Krankenhaus=Ziekenhuis
Einkaufen=botschappen
Kneipe =Bar
Pommes=Patat
Bier=Pils
Rezeption=Rezeptie
Parkplatz=Pakeerplaats
Tankstelle=Tenkstation
Nachbarn=Bueren
Campingplatz=Campeerplaats
Gute Nacht = well te rüsten
*********= Kuntgat
Fleisch ist in Holland teuer, für's Grillen würd ich vorher einen Ausflug ins nahe Deutschland machen.

Alkohol gibt es nie direkt im Supermarkt, sondern im Alkoholgeschäft, meist direkt daneben.
Samstags lohnt sich ein Besuch des Wochenmarktes in Groningen.(Park&Ride am Ortseingang bei IKEA)

Für einen Tagestripp lohnt sich die Insel "Schiermonikoog" ,Fähre bei Louwersoog/Dokkum, Fahrräder billig direkt am Inselanleger.


Also dann viel Spass|wavey:

    Nanni


----------



## AresRoxx (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zuidlaardermeer, Groningen*



> Alkohol gibt es nie direkt im Supermarkt


Kann ich *nicht* bestätigen.
Habe neh Palette Amsel Bier im Lidl direkt nach der Wursttheke gekauf. 
:vik:
Vielleicht ist das Regionsbedingt!

Fleisch ist mir auch aufgefallen das es sehr teuer ist.


----------



## Nanninga (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zuidlaardermeer, Groningen*



AresRoxx schrieb:


> Kann ich *nicht* bestätigen.
> Habe neh Palette Amsel Bier im Lidl direkt nach der Wursttheke gekauf.
> :vik:
> Vielleicht ist das Regionsbedingt!
> ...


 

*Unter Alkohol verstehe ich* ; Schnaps, Weinbrand, Wodka, Tequilla, Gin usw, Bier (erst recht holländisches ) ist bei mir mehr Lebensmittel, wie in Bayern und fällt bei mir nicht unter Alkohol sondern eher unter Kinderbelustigungswasser (lol).|uhoh: Einigermaßen geht Heineken oder Grolsch.

Es wird aber immer einzelne Läden geben, welche auch harte Getränke unterm Tisch durch verkaufen, ist aber nicht die Regel.#d

Gruß
Nanni|wavey:


----------



## beton0815 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zuidlaardermeer, Groningen*

Danke Nanni für den kleinen Holländisch Kurs.

Den Groninger Markt hab ich schon mal besucht,im allgemeinen eine tolle Stadt. Mich zieht es alle Jahre mal zu unseren netten Nachbarn. Allein schon wegen der leckeren Essensautomaten 
und den vielen hübschen Blondinen. Ist halt nur blöd wenn man sich verläuft, die Parkuhr ausläuft und man kurzerhand 60 Euro bezahlen darf 

Den Tagestrip auf die Insel werd ich auf jeden Fall machen, wenns das Wetter zulässt und wenn mein Weib Seetüchtig ist.

Boote kann man auch direkt am See buchen, wir haben zwar eins dabei, aber so ein Elektromotor wir wohl nicht die Leistung zum schleppen haben.

Du warst nicht zufällig in diesem Park?

http://www.landal.de/de-de/ferienparks/niederlande/drenthe/de-bloemert

Dort werden wir unserer Quartier aufschlagen


Dank u well 


PS. Fleisch kaufen brauch ich nicht, ich angel mir mein Essen selber :vik:


----------



## Nanninga (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zuidlaardermeer, Groningen*

de Bloemert kenn ich selber nicht, hab aber schon davon gehört.
In Holland ist eigentlich alles toll, weil die Leute einfach toleranter und nich so spießig sind. Man darf da nur nicht den typischen Deutschen rauskehrenm nach dem Motto: Aus dem Weg, jetzt komm ich!!

Die Fahrt zur Insel ist recht kurz und über ruhiges Wasser, da wird niemand seekrank. Solltest Dir vorher mal den Campingplatz am Louwersmeer angukken. Liegt recht schön und ist auch toll für Kinder.

In Groningen unbedingt bei IKEA den Parkplatz für Park & Ride benutzen, da haste auch kein Problem mit Bußgeld. Der Bus in die Stadt fährt alle paar Minuten.

Ich wohn an der Grenze zu Holland (letzter nördlicher Übergang)und bin min. 1-2 mal die Woche dort.Von mir nach Groningen sind es 30 Min. nach Zuidlaaren max. 40 Min.Bin jedern 3. Dienstag im September auf dem Pferdemarkt in Zuislaaren.

Habe gerade als deutscher mit den Oranjes auf dem großen Markt in Groningen der 2. Platz der WM gefeiert. War toll.

Veel Plezier en tot ziens
     Nanni|wavey:


----------



## beton0815 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zuidlaardermeer, Groningen*

Dann kennst Du doch bestimmt das Weddermeer.
Dort war ich vor 2 Jahren. War auch ein richtig schöner Urlaub.



Wenn Du einen Vispas hast, in welchem Angelverein bist Du?
Und was kostet der Jahresbeitrag?


----------



## Nanninga (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zuidlaardermeer, Groningen*

Hi,

ich bin im Verein "Exelsior"in Winschoten. Die haben auch eine Web-Seite und auch Buttons in deutschWeddermeer gehört dazu, weil der Schein für die Provinzen Groningen und Drenthe sind. Normal für's Jahr 30,-€, falls Du Nachtangeln willst, nochmal 10,-€, bekommst also für 30,-+10,-€ die kompletten Jahreskarten (2 Stk.) in Scheckkartenvormat. Bis die Scheckkarte fertig ist, bekommst Du sofort eine vorläufige Genehmigung.:m
Du bist dann automatisch auch immer Vereinsmitglied und darfst an allen Veranstaltungen teilnehmen.
Wenn Du den richtigen Button anklikkst, dann werden Dir laufend per Mail die aktuellen Ereignisse im Verein zugemailt.

Zur Karte erhältst Du eine Liste der Fischgewässer in den Niederlanden und eine Fisch-Landkarte.

Unter Visplanner.nl kannst Du wie bei Google Maps, eine Landkarte aufrufen und Dir Fischgewässer aussuchen und auch Gegebenheiten (Steg, Hechtgewässwer, Bootsverleih usw.) anzeigen lassen.|bigeyes

Beim angeln must Du immer
1. Den Vispas
2. die Liste der Fischgewässer +
3. den Personalausweis
dabei haben.#6

Hier der Link: http://www.hcexcelsior.nl/startpagina.html


Gut durchlesen und auch weitere deutsche Seiten im Anhang aufrufen.;+
Wedderbergen war ich schon oft zum Paddeln, ist ca. 20 Min. von mir entfernt.


Viel Spass
Nanni:vik:


----------



## beton0815 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zuidlaardermeer, Groningen*

Jo Danke


Winschoten kenne ich gut, da war ich auch schon oft. 
Dann sind wir ja bald Vereinskollegen 
Einen Nachtpass werde ich nicht brauchen, da das angeln Nachts im Zuidlandermeer ja verboten sein soll.

Den Visplaner hab ich natürlich schon gefunden. Und auf der Homepage war ich durch Zufall auch schonmal.

Sagt Dir der Ort Stadskanaal etwas? Dort war ich mal bummeln und hab ein richtig gut sortiertes Angelgeschäft gefunden. Klein aber fein. Mit einer guten Auswahl an Karpfentackle.
Bin mal gespannt ob ich den Laden nochmal finde.

Gruß Beton


----------



## Ossmaster (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zuidlaardermeer, Groningen*

Also ich kann den Landal Park de Bloemert nur empfehlen.
Wir waren im neueren Teil des Parks. Wo die häuser direkt am Wasser Gebaut sind. Also mit direktem Wasseranschluss zum Zuidlaarder meer. Die häuser dort waren sehr schön eingerichtet und mit der Steg-/Terasse war es auch sehr schön.


----------



## Nanninga (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zuidlaardermeer, Groningen*



beton0815 schrieb:


> Jo Danke
> 
> 
> Winschoten kenne ich gut, da war ich auch schon oft.
> ...




Stadtskanal ist auch hier in der Nähe, genau wie Vlagtwedde, Oude Pekela,Nieuweschans,Midwolda,Beerta,Bellingwolde und etwas weiter Delzijl und Appingedam.:g

In Winschoten ist der Laden aus dem Link auch annehmbar. Ich kaufe immer in Weener/D bei Holz und Bau oder im Anglertreff in Weener, gut ist auch Hagebau in Leer.:m

Angeln kann man in Holland überall gut, prima finde ich auch, das die Gewässer fast immer an einer Strasse liegen, so muss ich nicht wie bei mir zu Hause, einige hundert Meter durchs Gelände robben.:q

Viel Spass:vik:
Nanni


----------



## beton0815 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zuidlaardermeer, Groningen*

Wenn wir über Venlo fahren, wollten wir beim Raven halten.
Soll ja eine ziemlich gute Adresse für Angelzubehör sein.

Wir haben den Frauen versprochen nicht soviel Angelzeug mitzunehmen. Von vor Ort kaufen hat keiner was gesagt :g

Wir haben ein schönes Haus mit Wasserterrasse gebucht. Näher dran geht nicht mehr. Ist halt die Frage wie tief das Wasser im Park ist und ob die Fische vom See auch dort mal vorbeischnuppern.

@Ossmaster

Hast du zufällig auch dort vor der Haustür geangelt?


----------



## Nanninga (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zuidlaardermeer, Groningen*



beton0815 schrieb:


> Wenn wir über Venlo fahren, wollten wir beim Raven halten.
> Soll ja eine ziemlich gute Adresse für Angelzubehör sein.
> 
> Wir haben den Frauen versprochen nicht soviel Angelzeug mitzunehmen. Von vor Ort kaufen hat keiner was gesagt :g
> ...


 
Ihr seit Schlingel, hoffentlich ist genug Kohle auf der Checkkarte, so das nach Raven noch was für den Rest des Urlaubs übrig bleibt.

Zur Not gibt es Anhängerverleih auch dort in der Nähe!

Hab dort noch nicht geangelt, weiß aber das dort viel von der Terasse aus geangelt wurde.Auf was weiß ich nicht?


Gruß
Nanni|wavey:


----------



## Ossmaster (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zuidlaardermeer, Groningen*

Ja hab ich. Also sonderlich tief ist es dort nicht, glaube so 1- 1,5m. Also weißfisch war dort relativ viel. aber ebenso standen hechte direkt unterm steg. Ansonsten gab es noch etwas größere Brassen.


----------



## Nanninga (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zuidlaardermeer, Groningen*

So hatte ich das auch vermutet.:q

Also viel Spass#6

    und 
jetzt schönes Wochenende.
          Nanni|wavey:


----------

